
Show HN: How to create a simple CMS with restdb.io - knutmartin
https://www.sitepoint.com/how-to-get-started-with-restdb-io-and-create-a-simple-cms/
======
mtmail
Please don't use the "Show HN" category for these kinds of articles. "Show HN
is a way to share something that you've made on Hacker News."
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)).

And I you've been told multiple times by other users before

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12000531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12000531),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093243),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12452278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12452278)

